# Preparing for disappointment



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

OK so I'm starting to believe that I will not have any hatching this first go with my incubator. So he's a new question. In the instructions it said to lay the thermometer on top of the eggs and my temp is marked on it (99.5) but I just read that u should put the thermometer on the bottom and it should be 102. Is this correct? 28 days plus days is a long time to wait for nothing sigh. It a little giant incubator. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still air or forced air? Still air is 101, forced its 99.5. 

Have you candled to look for development?

Also, the instrument you are using has got to be accurate. There are serious issues with very poor quality instruments for measuring temps and those more often are supplied by the bator companies.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

will said:


> OK so I'm starting to believe that I will not have any hatching this first go with my incubator. So he's a new question. In the instructions it said to lay the thermometer on top of the eggs and my temp is marked on it (99.5) but I just read that u should put the thermometer on the bottom and it should be 102. Is this correct? 28 days plus days is a long time to wait for nothing sigh. It a little giant incubator.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


Does your incubator have a fan? You measure temps differently with still air than circulated air incubator. With still air you lay the thermometer on the floor so you can be sure the heat is reaching the bottom.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

No fan. Ugh. I'm getting a new thermometer !! Makin plans for my next try. How do u control the humidity? Simply my adding water? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I checked one or two and they were developing. One of them was moving yesterday. But that's all its done so far. At this point I'd be happy with one chic. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

will said:


> No fan. Ugh. I'm getting a new thermometer !! Makin plans for my next try. How do u control the humidity? Simply my adding water?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


In the bottom there should be two long narrow troughs. One will be longer than the other. Fill up the first trough with water (bottled water is best so it doesn't leave residue in the trough after it evaporates) and see what the humidity goes to. If it is not high enough, fill up the other trough also. That's the way my old ones were anyway.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

I have good hatches out of my little giant used as a still air. I put some big marbels in the water troughs to act as heat sinks, I usually fill troughs 2-5 with water when I set eggs and only add more if humidity bottoms out. Then before lock down I fill all the trays with water. I did purchase a better quality thermometer and use it along with the one that came with the incubator. Last hatch was 12 out of 14 eggs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow thanks for the help. I'll take it to heart. Just got word that one of my eggs is cracking. So maybe I'll get At least one for all my hard work. Hope he lives 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

well good to hear that one is trying to hatch. Just make sure to keep the baby nice and warm.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody for u r help. None on my eggs made it. I v been reading. And I plan to start another hatch by the end of the week.. thanks again. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

